# Fire proof



## رمزة الزبير (20 فبراير 2010)

طبقة الحماية من الحريق تعتبر أحد النقاط التي يجب أخذها في الإعتبار عند التصميم
نرفق الملف التالي


----------



## عمروصلاح (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكى- جزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## sayed00 (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكورة على الملفات 

عندى استفسار هل هذه الطريقة تصلح لزيادة مقاومة الفيبر جلاس لمقاومة الحريق و الى اى مدى

تحياتى


----------



## safety113 (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
ملفات رائعة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 فبراير 2010)

ملف أخر عن Fire proof


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكورة
ملفات مفيدة
بارك الله فيكِ


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيكِ أختي العزيزة وجزاكِ الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (30 أبريل 2010)

نرفق 
Fireproofing Practices in Petroleum and Petrochemical Processing Plants
API PUBLICATION 2218


----------



## medhat56 (30 أبريل 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## khaliduk (6 مايو 2010)

*thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss*​


----------



## م.عزوز (25 أغسطس 2010)

*ممتاز جدااااا,,*

الله يجزاك خير أختي


صراااحة الملفات جائت بوقتها ,,,​


----------



## شبكشي (25 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع وفقك اللة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 أغسطس 2010)

ملف أخر لزيادة الفائدة:


----------



## khaliduk (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (20 أغسطس 2012)

Collapse of LPG sphere supports in 2000 results
in fatality!!!
A 20-year old, 12,580 bbls (2000m3) sphere was taken out of service for an
internal inspection and hydrotest. It was approximately 75% full of water
when the legs collapsed. The legs of the sphere were coated with fire-proof
concrete and salt water was used in the water deluge fire protection system
on the spheres. The legs had suffered severe corrosion underneath the
fireproofing. The structural failure resulted in one death and one injury.
The risk assessment for the task did not consider the failure of the structure
during hydrotest. This was why the inspector was allowed under the
equipment during the test.
​


----------



## زياد رزق (24 أغسطس 2012)

بارك اللة فيك و جزاك اللة كل خير على هذة المشاركات القيمة


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (5 نوفمبر 2012)

زادكم الله علماً وعملاً​


رمزة الزبير قال:


> طبقة الحماية من الحريق تعتبر أحد النقاط التي يجب أخذها في الإعتبار عند التصميم
> نرفق الملف التالي


----------

